# Looking for input



## cguittard1 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm looking for an art to practice, possibly two.  I am looking  for self-defense and for sparring.  Formal competition isn't a big deal to me, neither are forms.

I am a thick 5'6 male, 160 pounds ten of which is fat.  For obvious reasons not looking for a kicking art plus my legs are about 40 percent of my height. I do have pretty good balance. 

I'm thinking something with quick, inside strikes.  I've seen mma fighters with my height seem to go for grappling. I'm not really to comfortable with this. 

I've done tang soo do when I was younger.  Don't remember too much of it.

Anyway, any input is appreciated.


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 14, 2015)

cguittard1 said:


> I'm looking for an art to practice, possibly two.  I am looking  for self-defense and for sparring.  Formal competition isn't a big deal to me, neither are forms.
> 
> I am a thick 5'6 male, 160 pounds ten of which is fat.  For obvious reasons not looking for a kicking art plus my legs are about 40 percent of my height. I do have pretty good balance.
> 
> ...



Welcome to MT.

First, styles arent really important.

For SD youre gonna want a striking base and a Grappling base.

the best thing you xan do is check out the schools in your area. 2 BJJ schools under the same lineage may not train the same way. There will be co stants(techniques, rolling, etc.) But some instrcutors will put more ficus on technique A and others on Technique B. Moreover, instructor A may regular have partners do a drill where one partner throws incessant strikes while the other has to try and submit, but instructor B may never do that.

The same goes for any striking school\gym.  
Its up to check out the local schools\gyms and figure out if theyre what youre looking for.

How schools train isnt standard within styles, its entirely up to the instrcutor


----------



## Langenschwert (Apr 15, 2015)

Boxing and Judo or wrestling will turn you into hell on wheels as far as unarmed goes. Even if you don't want to grapple now, you should consider it in the future. It depends on what your end goal is. Self-defence is another thing entirely. Try a bunch of stuff and see what's fun. No sense going to a school you don't enjoy, even if on paper it seems ideal.


----------



## Buka (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome to MT, bro. 

Best of luck finding a dojo.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 15, 2015)

welcome to MT.

Boxing is always a good choice  butt you might want to look into any FMA school in the area also


----------



## cguittard1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hmmm... those are all good points and things to consider.


----------



## Instructor (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome to MT.  Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 15, 2015)

If you knew what you needed to do to be a bad ***. Then you wouldn't be asking the question. 

Basically you do not know if you are an inside/outside fighter,grappler,kicker. You have to do it to find out.

So for a school that does sparring. You may also want to consider one that wins competition. That way you know their sparring works. Doesn't mean you have to do comps. But you will get better if you do compete.

I do mma for self defence. And for me it is a tool box. I get one style that gives me a practical grounding in a range of environments that is quality tested through competition. 

If I was going to do two styles then it would be mma and a weapon art.


----------



## Buka (Apr 15, 2015)

I think the best thing for you to do -  make a list of the available choices you have in a reasonable driving distance. Say, thirty minutes. 

Then go visit them all and watch some classes. Maybe do this a couple/three times for a more realistic view. I'll bet it will be fun, too.


----------

